# cabinet construction preferred thickness input needed



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

OK all things aside question for the public.
Which is your preferred cabinet thickness for sub woofer cabinets construction as well as speaker construction.Not talking material MDF or Baltic Birch ONLY material thickness.
I am asking a general question on which way to lead documentation for cabinet construction.This is not a debate of which is better or worse.Only which people preferrer ONLY . 

Reply with your input for cabinet wall thickness preferred for subs and speaker cabinets.

Thanks Al
:foottap::foottap:lddude:


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

For subs the thicker the better usually. 
What you are aiming for is a non-resonant enclosure. This can be achieved through thicker materials or by carefully planned bracing.

I would opt for bracing as a factor more than cabinet thickness and make sure all the braces are at odd dimensions. ie steer clear of multiples of the cabinet lengths, 1/2, 1/3 etc


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes built a few at 3.5" thick at one time.

Back to general question preferred thickness.I agree thicker and bracing in proper locations as well as proper damping both acoustical as well as damping all come into play.

I am rather fishing for material thickness people preferrer to use ONLY for documentation no other reason.:whistling:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

3/4" material is my preferred thickness.


----------

